# “insert” 4a pics here ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 14, 2010)

*4a pics*

*
  4A HAIR 
**.....*


----------



## Ediese (Jun 15, 2010)

Bump where are the pics??


----------



## Kneechay (Jun 15, 2010)

ok ill bite. I figured this thread would be more active since I've seen a lot of 4As on the board. Here goes:

*natural*

old pic of air drying/shrinkage






(in a weave, wet, then blow dried)





blowdried _without _comb attachment





blowdried _with _comb attachment






_twistouts_





sorry so large





detangled puff





bun






*flat ironed*


----------



## Nixx22jam (Jun 15, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!!! Your hair is B.E.A YOODIFUL!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 15, 2010)

Nichi, your twist outs have me over here


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Nonie and BMP said I'm mostly 4a. Here are my pics:

Wet Hair*









*Blow Dried*









*Wash and Go*













*Buns*














*Twist Outs*






















*
Twists*






*Puffs*













*Straight Hair*


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 15, 2010)

OMG! Someone made the thread too large lol

I'm still transitioning but I'll post because I know ladies always want to see new growth coming in. If you all think I should move, let me know!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 15, 2010)

Looking at this 4a pictures I realize that I am probably 4a! I'm transitioning right now, but looking at pictures when I was younger, my hair looked JUST like this! I am SO happy about this actually! Can't wait to chop off these ends!


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Jun 15, 2010)

_Hair Porn_..OMG:lovedrool:


----------



## Tif392002 (Jun 15, 2010)

i wasnt sure at first, but im sure im 4A now. i wish i could take betta pics, im gonna work on that.


----------



## me-T (Jun 15, 2010)

hm. and i always thought these would be 4a/3c. so what does _that_ look like?


----------



## Tif392002 (Jun 15, 2010)

me-T said:


> hm. and i always thought these would be 4a/3c. so what does _that_ look like?


 
 i know i have 3c/ and 4a , but it acts diffrentt at times, so its gts confusing to me. i guess its multi textured hair.


----------



## LilMissRed (Jun 15, 2010)

LOVELY hair ladies!


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 15, 2010)

Glamazon386 your hair is beautiful.  Your blowout hair and your hair while wet looks very similar to my hair.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jun 15, 2010)

I claim 4a--a few old pics:

Hair--no products:










Puff





Banded Braids:





Braid:





Braided Bun:





Shingled WnG:





WnG after a cut that was growing out:





Straighten:


----------



## Nonie (Jun 15, 2010)

me-T said:


> hm. and i always thought these would be 4a/3c. so what does _that_ look like?



I think LynnieB's hair is a perfect example of 3C/4A.


----------



## Mazza64 (Jun 15, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> Looking at this 4a pictures I realize that I am probably 4a! I'm transitioning right now, but looking at pictures when I was younger, my hair looked JUST like this! I am SO happy about this actually! Can't wait to chop off these ends!


 



This has helped me too.I'm defo a 4a at the front but at the back is defo 4b (Very Very tight)


----------



## lalla (Jun 15, 2010)

Here are mine: 

This one is a gelled braid: 





80% dry hair :






DRy hair:


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jun 15, 2010)

Glamazon  I think we are wet hair twins but I could never get my buns looking so slick


----------



## CaliDiamond (Jun 15, 2010)

lalla said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> This one is a gelled braid:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=5732&pictureid=37370
> ...


 
:lovedrool:


----------



## Tylove101 (Jun 15, 2010)

roflmao... I agree... I'm over here and can't focus! Beautiful hair ladies!





mrsjohnson75 said:


> _Hair Porn_..OMG:lovedrool:


----------



## KrystalClear (Jun 15, 2010)

2008/2009 






Now (2010)


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 15, 2010)

Nonie said:


> I think LynnieB's hair is a perfect example of 3C/4A.


 
She has such beautiful curls.  But my hair has the same texture but tighter than hers.


----------



## katblack (Jun 15, 2010)

My hair is dry I think and has ecostyler clear gel on it. The other pic is with my hair wet no products


----------



## arosieworld (Jun 15, 2010)

So this is me natural when it was still short




This is me natural about 3 months ago
Curly no product wet












Same time frame lame roller set




Same time frame Dominican blow out




This morning Texlaxed








 I have always thought I was 4a-4b but when I posted there I was told I was 4a even thou I'm not big into type it feels good to know!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmm Maybe my son, might be 4a

What do you all think?


----------



## Ediese (Jun 15, 2010)

Gorgeous pics ladies!!!


----------



## DigitalRain (Jun 15, 2010)

OOps wrong thread


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 15, 2010)

Very beautiful pics....love it!


----------



## upliftedjw (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh no! Y did I come across this thread? Now, im gonna be distracted from my studying lookin at all this gorgeous hair! lol


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Nonie (Jun 15, 2010)

I could spend all day admiring my people's hair and all the things it can do. Just beautiful ladies!


----------



## lovegymnasts (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## finickyone (Jun 15, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL ladies! This thread pretty much confirms that my daughter is 4a.


----------



## Kneechay (Jun 15, 2010)

Poohbear said:


>



um.. ma'am, tutorials please! What did you use to pin this up? Ive been trying for ages!


----------



## sleepflower (Jun 16, 2010)

Let me second AND third the request for a tut.


----------



## Jaydensmommy (Jun 16, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> OMG! Someone made the thread too large lol
> 
> I'm still transitioning but I'll post because I know ladies always want to see new growth coming in. If you all think I should move, let me know!


 

omg i think you are my hair twin!!!! wut do you think???? if so we should link up i have so many questions first pic is airdried second is freshly washed


----------



## Sade (Jun 16, 2010)

This thread has convinced me to go natural. After my wedding I think I will go natural. I am six months post right now ( I am texlax) only because I am deployed and I refuse to try to texlax while here. Poohbear tutorial please on how you got your hair to pin up like that! Thanks Ladies?


----------



## Jaydensmommy (Jun 16, 2010)

me too!!!!! . Ths is my first deployment. I had no idea the water could be so rough on your hair . I figured i mite as well start off fresh. Good luck to you on your hair journey while deployed and congrats!


----------



## Cheleigh (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## my-everything (Jun 16, 2010)

MSG ME IF YOU THINK I SHOULD BE IN ANOTHER CATEGORY 



















































youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/kizzyshawtii


----------



## SheenaVee (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok, I haven't really shared my progress pics for a while so I'll go.

Wash and go. I only have gel in my hair.





















Straightened Hair
















My hair just taken out of pigtails. Hehe.


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 16, 2010)

Nichi said:


> um.. ma'am, tutorials please! What did you use to pin this up? Ive been trying for ages!


 
I used gray colored flexirods to get the curls and I used these black Goody contour clips to hold up the sides of my hair:






Make sure you get the clips that are in *black* color.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 16, 2010)

I think I might be 4a, not sure though, may be too soon since my BC to tell.

ETA: It's been suggested that I'm better suited in he 4a/3c thread, so I'm movin' shop....


----------



## SheenaVee (Jun 16, 2010)

Btw, the date is VERY wrong on the pics of my straightened hair lol.


----------



## Marquette (Jun 16, 2010)

I am 4a, until looking at the pictures I thought I was a 4b. Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Sweetgirl08 (Jun 16, 2010)

my-everything said:


> youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/kizzyshawtii



I LOOOOVE this bun!

Thank God for this thread, Ive been trying to figure out my texture so I can know what to use on my hair  and now I am almost positive I am 4a
 wet with conditioner

dry with KCCC


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 16, 2010)

Pleeeeaaasseee do a tut (with pics) on your bun *POOHBEAR*!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jun 16, 2010)

see signature, and fotki. i would post pics but my mouse is broken so i'm using keyboard commands.  ♥


----------



## LadyAmazon (Jun 16, 2010)

All this hair is sooo pretty!


----------



## tocktick (Jun 16, 2010)

Nichi said:


> ok ill bite. I figured this thread would be more active since I've seen a lot of 4As on the board. Here goes:
> 
> 
> _twistouts_
> ....



Absolutely love your twistout, Nichi!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 16, 2010)

* OLD THREAD.....
*


----------



## teysmith (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## SheenaVee (Jun 16, 2010)

BUMP! I thought there'd be more 4a's.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 16, 2010)

HHJ........


----------



## Lucie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't have many pictures yet.  I really love this thread. So much hair porn!!!!!!! It's nice to see people with hair just like mine. Or at least I think I belong here.


----------



## TemiLnd (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## SexySin985 (Jun 16, 2010)

O M G hair porn to the left and to the right.  You ladies have some goregeous heads of hair!!!!!!! 

All this time I was claiming 3c/4a. And someone in that thread said that I may be a silky 4a. And I think she is correct. I see more ladies in here closer to my texture than it the 3c/4a thread. So I'm now claiming 4a.

Well anyway, here are my pics......


----------



## janet (Jun 16, 2010)

Honeycomb, your hair looks like it is the 3 category, maybe a 3c. Your pictures don't look like the other pictures posted in here


----------



## Lucie (Jun 16, 2010)

No more???!!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## song_of_serenity (Jun 16, 2010)

*Sheena284*, you might be 3c/4a.   
*teysmith*, your hair may be more to the 4a/b range.
*SexySin985's*, the silkiness really does throw you off! I think people put a lot into texture vs curl diameter. But I think your curls are indeed a silky 4a.

LOVELY HAIR!!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 16, 2010)

Poohbear and Sheena

Some of your pics belong in the LOTD thread in the makeup section.  Please pm me the makeup you're wearing.  Both of you have beautiful hair.  Poohbear, I'm loving the puffs, buns, and hawk


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Jun 16, 2010)

LOVE IT!  This thread makes me wanna be 100% natural ASAP!


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jun 16, 2010)

janet said:


> Honeycomb, your hair looks like it is the 3 category, maybe a 3c. Your pictures don't look like the other pictures posted in here


 
No? 

I've been claiming 4a all my natural life  

I thought I saw a few ladies in this thread that had similar texture to mine.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 16, 2010)

I am subbing to all these hair category threads. I love the HAIR PORN!!!!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jun 16, 2010)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> No?
> 
> I've been claiming 4a all my natural life
> 
> I thought I saw a few ladies in this thread that had similar texture to mine.


I think they're seeing the silkiness and your manipulated photos (twistout/shingling) and thinking 3c.
Maybe you're a silky 4a or a 3c/4a combo?


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jun 16, 2010)

song_of_serenity said:


> I think they're seeing the silkiness and your manipulated photos (twistout/shingling) and thinking 3c.
> Maybe you're a silky 4a or a 3c/4a combo?


 
Could be true, I'll throw in a few unmanipulated photos for good measure.


----------



## Lucie (Jun 16, 2010)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> Could be true, I'll throw in a few unmanipulated photos *for good measure*.


 
That made me bust out laughing, LOL! You know I am in all the hair threads. 3b/c.  4a. 4b. EVERYTHING!!! Just F5ing waiting for more pics, LOL!


----------



## GeauXavi (Jun 16, 2010)

So.Much.Hair Porn!!!!! OMG! This is my old TWA...at BC, and then at 7 months post BC...2nd pic, my hair was about 4in long...but had a lot of shrinkage.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jun 16, 2010)

Lucie said:


> That made me bust out laughing, LOL! You know I am in all the hair threads. 3b/c. 4a. 4b. EVERYTHING!!! Just F5ing waiting for more pics, LOL!


 
I'm so darn confused because I see what looks like my hairtype in several threads (4a, 4b, 3c/4a, 4a/3c)   I edited to put a few pics of my hair after i washed no products--hopefully that helps


----------



## GeauXavi (Jun 16, 2010)

Awww honeycomb

Your hair looks a lot like my mom's... she's 3c

You might have some 4a mixed in there... I actually have 4 different textures in my hair, but most of it is 4a so that's what i claim.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jun 16, 2010)

Conqueror_aka said:


> Awww honeycomb
> 
> Your hair looks a lot like my mom's... she's 3c
> 
> You might have some 4a mixed in there... I actually have 4 different textures in my hair, but most of it is 4a so that's what i claim.


 
I just put a few photos of my hair with no products in my post 

I'm trying hard not to be kicked out of this thread


----------



## Cheleigh (Jun 16, 2010)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> I just put a few photos of my hair with no products in my post
> 
> I'm trying hard not to be kicked out of this thread



LOL. You're a doll, but I do think you might need to take your pics over to the 3c/4a thread. I see a lot of 3c, but I also see why you claim 4a. But er, ah...


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jun 16, 2010)

Cheleigh said:


> LOL. You're a doll, but I do think you might need to take your pics over to the 3c/4a thread. I see a lot of 3c, but I also see why you claim 4a. But er, ah...


 



  I've been claiming 4a forever, never looked at my hair as being 3c (perhaps a few curls in the back) but not enough to make be think I was anything but......

If I get a few more ladies tell me I'm not all 4a, then I'll reluctantly move myself out of this thread......


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## sylver2 (Jun 16, 2010)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> I've been claiming 4a forever, never looked at my hair as being 3c (perhaps a few curls in the back) but not enough to make be think I was anything but......
> 
> If I get a few more ladies tell me I'm not all 4a, then I'll reluctantly move myself out of this thread......



you're not all 4a.  You would be more at home in the 3c-4a or even just 3c...


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jun 16, 2010)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jun 16, 2010)

sylver2 said:


> you're not all 4a. You would be more at home in the 3c-4a or even just 3c...


 
Thanks sylver--I guess I'll be moseying on over to one of those threads--which one, I don't know.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 16, 2010)

*maybe bumping
*


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jun 17, 2010)

I am in  with you 4a's hair!  Your hair is so beautiful. if I could pick any hair type, I'd gladly make this thread my home.
It's the perfect blend of texture and shine to me.  I love the little curlies and waves!


----------



## LadyRaider (Jun 17, 2010)

My hair looks at lot like Nichi's air dried pics when I air dry.


----------



## Netta1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Back in the day natural pics


----------



## Netta1 (Jun 17, 2010)

back in the day natural twa


----------



## Netta1 (Jun 17, 2010)

old natural hair pics


----------



## Bublin (Jun 17, 2010)

These pics make me wanna chop these dead ends off right now (my hair is similar to some but completely different to others so i'm still none the wiser as to what type i am).  

Anyhow all sickenly beautiful pics.


----------



## arosieworld (Jun 17, 2010)

Bublin said:


> These pics make me wanna chop these dead ends off right now (my hair is similar to some but completely different to others so i'm still none the wiser as to what type i am).
> 
> Anyhow all sickenly beautiful pics.



I dont get it either. I see some people in this post and I think my hair is in the wrong thread but then I see others and think my hair belongs here. Its so confusing.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## arosieworld (Jun 17, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> I HIRED A RESIDENT HAIR TYPING EXPERT NAMED "NONIE" BUT I THINK SHE QUIT ON US


LMAO  Run Nonie! Run!


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 17, 2010)

Poohbear said:


>


 
Always beautiful!  And cute mascara too.
I've always admired your hair.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jun 17, 2010)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> I claim 4a--a few old pics:
> 
> Hair--no products:


 
I'm confused, her hair without product doesn't look 3c at all to me . That's not mostly 4a?


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jun 17, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> I'm confused, her hair without product doesn't look 3c at all to me . That's not mostly 4a?


 
  I know honey 

I was confused too.  But many members (not you) have pointed out that my hair texture is 3c and not 4a.   When I look at my hair I see 4a too.

I'm glad you see it.

ETA: or they'll see 3c/4a mix....I don't see 3c nothing


----------



## lala (Jun 17, 2010)

Love all the pics ladies.  I wonder how we could have ever doubted for even one minute how beautiful we are and our hair...just gorgeous!!!!!!  4a or whatever, just beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 17, 2010)

moved to 3c/4a thread =)


----------



## LoveCraze (Jun 17, 2010)

Deleted. Moved to 3C/4A thread, though I'm mostly 4A.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

4a pics.........


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

* PICS 
........​*


----------



## Geminigirl (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't do much to my hair but here goes:










































































ok lol I am going to stop but I could go all day to as far back as when I Bc'd lol.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

*IF YOU CHANGE YOUR MIND ABOUT YOUR OLD THREAD.....
*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

THANK YOU FOR SUCH A POSITIVE ATMOSPHERE


----------



## Tene (Jun 17, 2010)

Here are some of my pics


----------



## SheenaVee (Jun 17, 2010)

Anyone think I'm their hair cousin or sis or twin? I've seen a few peeps that sort of have similar hair to mine but I've seen so many pics I don't remember who they were. Lol.


----------



## Latomian (Jun 17, 2010)

I know this may sound weird, but I'm in a family full of 3C's and I'm 4a. I've been defending my tiny ringlets b/c I've been told my whole life that it's bad hair. Looking at these beautiful heads of hair, I feel validated (lol) bc I've always loved my hair. My family is just constrained by the stigma.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

*bump.........*


----------



## Bublin (Jun 18, 2010)

arosieworld said:


> I dont get it either. I see some people in this post and I think my hair is in the wrong thread but then I see others and think my hair belongs here. Its so confusing.


 
Arosieworld, your siggy pic...whenever i see it i think, 'why did she put a manniquin (sp?) picture there?'  You look perfect bald like that, like you should be in a shop window.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jun 18, 2010)

I haven't been on here for ages but I remember Serenity was pretty close to being my hair twin. I haven't been on Fotki for ages too. *Off to check out Fotki*


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 18, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> I'm confused, her hair without product doesn't look 3c at all to me . That's not mostly 4a?



That's what I was thinking...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 18, 2010)

* pic......bump
*​


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 18, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> I'm confused, her hair without product doesn't look 3c at all to me . That's not mostly 4a?





HoneyA said:


> That's what I was thinking...



yeh she had some 4a but she also had a lot of 3c. the 3c-4a thread was a better place for her. not just 4a.  i thought i was 4a until i saw a few of these pics.. i know my hair don't curl like that with or without product.


----------



## natura87 (Jun 18, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> *HOW TO BEST TYPE HAIR:  FRESHLY WASHED.......... ABSOLUTELY NO PRODUCT......... NO MANIPULATION <---picture*​


----------



## Cheleigh (Jun 18, 2010)

Sheena284 said:


> Anyone think I'm their hair cousin or sis or twin? I've seen a few peeps that sort of have similar hair to mine but I've seen so many pics I don't remember who they were. Lol.



Sheena, based on your photos, you and I are fraternal hair twins.


----------



## nestlequik (Jun 18, 2010)

Here's my pic.


----------



## thetall1 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm a 4a!!!! 

NO PRODUCT/UN-MANIPULATED HAIR-FRESHLY WASHED (DAMP)










WASH N GO-LITERALLY










SHINGLED-MANIPULATED WITH LOTS OF GEL & DIFFUSED WITH BLOW-DRYER






3 WEEK OLD TWISTS





I was told that I am a 4a silky, but I disagree...there's nothing "silky" about my hair texture at all...Is it soft?? yes, very...silky?? nope. And I still love it...Just take a look at my no-product, unmanipulated pics (first two) and you can CLEARLY see that its no where near "silky"...I would describe my hair as fine/very dense/4a...


----------



## SheenaVee (Jun 18, 2010)

Cheleigh said:


> Sheena, based on your photos, you and I are fraternal hair twins.


 
Yay!! Hey hair twin! *Off to stalk you*


----------



## SheenaVee (Jun 18, 2010)

Just adding some naked hair pics I took today. This is my hair just freshly co washed. Nothing in it.
Ignore the date on the camera.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm a new natural so I don't have loads of pictures:

Damp hair... 




I know I'm definitely a 4... a/b, dunno.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Jun 18, 2010)

MummysGirl - when did u bc?? it looks purty!!!!


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

Just over 2 hours ago 

Thank you 


RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> MummysGirl - when did u bc?? it looks purty!!!!


----------



## SheenaVee (Jun 18, 2010)

MummysGirl said:


> Just over 2 hours ago
> 
> Thank you


 
Oh wow! Congrats!


----------



## arosieworld (Jun 18, 2010)

Bublin said:


> Arosieworld, your siggy pic...whenever i see it i think, 'why did she put a manniquin (sp?) picture there?'  You look perfect bald like that, like you should be in a shop window.


awwwww Thank you! That's so sweet. Bald was fun and easy but at that same time it was a lot of work. I like to hid behind my hair. It just drew way to much attention and conjecture. I glad I have that picture though its one of only a few I took during that time period. I was tryin to still be sexy for a man that thought only women with long hair could be.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 18, 2010)

MummysGirl said:


> Just over 2 hours ago
> 
> Thank you


 
Congratulations!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 18, 2010)

:bouncegre..............


----------



## Nerd. (Jun 18, 2010)

-sneaks in-

I am not fully natural yet, but I feel left out



Wet no product




















blow dried using tension







dry no product. When it dries, most of the curls go away and I get a "cotton" effect (stated by my mami lol)  







thanks for letting me play. Im a natural at heart


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 18, 2010)

Moved to 4a/3c thread....


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jun 18, 2010)

4a hair styles.  (click for larger views)

 wash n go

 twist out

 twist out


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 19, 2010)

bumpitybump....


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 19, 2010)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> bumpitybump....


----------



## Janet' (Jun 20, 2010)

Love the pics ladies!!!!


----------



## Sade (Jun 20, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 20, 2010)

bermudabeauty said:


> 4a hair styles. (click for larger views)
> 
> View attachment 70440 wash n go
> 
> ...


 

Gorgeous!  Can you please tell me what pattern (if you will) you used to create your twist out?  Do you have bangs?  How long is your hair?


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 22, 2010)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> I know honey
> 
> I was confused too. But many members (not you) have pointed out that my hair texture is 3c and not 4a. When I look at my hair I see 4a too.
> 
> ...


I think it has something to do with the shrinkage factor rather than the appearance of texture.  Your hair doesn't shrink as much as other type 4's.


----------



## teysmith (Jun 22, 2010)

I dont know if I should keep my pics here or move them to the 4a/4b thread(pics on page 3)


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jun 22, 2010)

Poohbear said:


> I think it has something to do with the shrinkage factor rather than the appearance of texture. Your hair doesn't shrink as much as other type 4's.


 
I think my shrinkage may be about 25% or a little more. 

I'm wondering should I move 

I feel as if it's almost too late at this point


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 23, 2010)

.....4a hood


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 25, 2010)

*
Type 4 - Hair*​


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 29, 2010)

*bump​*


----------



## Neith (Jun 29, 2010)

I think I'll get off my butt and take newer pictures  this wash day 

but here's some pics from last year:














​​


----------



## frizzy (Jun 29, 2010)

Both wet and dry hair.


----------



## cmw45 (Jul 1, 2010)

4a checking in. These are some older pics but I will update them later this year.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Jul 1, 2010)

iv been dodging these threads for a awhile because im too lazy to post pics but i guess i will  tell me if im in the wrong thread


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 1, 2010)

*bump...........**http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=476346&highlight=*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 1, 2010)

cmw45 said:


> 4a checking in. These are some older pics but I will update them later this year.


 
dopest faux hawk ever!!!


----------



## Sianna (Jul 1, 2010)

How the heck did I miss this thread??!!

Well, here's my contribution.

This was just over two months after I bc'd.










I forget when this one was taken. Month 3 or 4?










And a fluffed out puff just for kicks! 





The final pic was taken just a few days ago, and please ignore the stupid facial expression and my hideous absence of eyebrows!!! I just didn't think to draw them on before I snapped the pic. *Le Sigh* I've always had thin eyebrows!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 1, 2010)

Sianna said:


> How the heck did I miss this thread??!!
> 
> Well, here's my contribution.
> 
> ...


 

^^^ i love you hair!  your eyebrows look alot like mine

i actually think we have the same brows.... do you use castor oil???


----------



## Sianna (Jul 1, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> ^^^ i love you hair!  your eyebrows look alot like mine
> 
> i actually think we have the same brows.... do you use castor oil???



Thanks!!!! I'm learning to love it too! 

You're eyebrows are similar to mine?! I thought I was alone with my stupidly thin eyebrows!! 

And what's this about Castor oil? Does that help them grow? :scratchch


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 1, 2010)

*PLEASE LEAVE PICS IN ONLY ONE THREAD​*
*3A or 3A/3B HAIR TYPING THREAD

3B ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

3B/3C MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD 

3C ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

3C/4A MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD

 4A ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

4A/4B MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD

4B ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

4C/4Cnapp HAIR TYPING THREAD*


----------



## Sianna (Jul 2, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> I remember on hairlista folks were putting it on their eyebrows & eyelashes to thicken (much like they do their hair)  i haven't tried it



Hmm... that sounds like one of those ideas that are really good at first, but I know me well enough to realize that the laziness syndrome will kick in very swiftly and any regimen I might attempt to make of it, will fall by the wayside.

Not to mention the fact that I HATE the smell of Castor oil!!


----------



## MzK (Jul 2, 2010)

I posted in the 4a/b thread as well.


----------



## kurlybella (Jul 2, 2010)

love this thread! i just washed last night but i'll add some pics when i wash again!


----------



## Neith (Jul 6, 2010)

Pics from today   Very wet co washed hair with nothing else put in.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 9, 2010)

Bumping for more pictures!!!


----------



## cmw45 (Jul 9, 2010)

MzK said:


> I posted in the 4a/b thread as well.


 
*gathers popcorn* *Waits for the OP to commence with the beatdown in 5...4..3..2..*


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 9, 2010)

cmw45 said:


> *gathers popcorn* *Waits for the OP to commence with the beatdown in 5...4..3..2..*




In all caps and colorful letters!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 9, 2010)

*

​*


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 9, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> LOL, WHAT THE HELLLLLLLLL-O DID I MISS????​[/B]


----------



## MzK (Jul 12, 2010)

cmw45 said:


> *gathers popcorn* *Waits for the OP to commence with the beatdown in 5...4..3..2..*


 



I know, I know--my bad!  Hairlab helped me out, though.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 15, 2010)

Here my pictures


----------



## sungtongs (Jul 15, 2010)

KrystalClear said:


> 2008/2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey! possible hair twin! my hair is starting to grow in from a SUPER bc and it looks like your 2nd picture. gorgeous hair!


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 17, 2010)

*Wet, no product, unmanipulated hair:*





*Dried, no product, unmanipulated hair:*


----------



## theeREALmccoy (Jul 18, 2010)

In love with this thread..i'm so inspired by these pics! I'm transitioning and I think my hair is 4a-ish. I'll upload a texture shot soon so i can get an outside opinion.

Beautiful hair ladies!!!!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey PoohBear! I believe we are hair twins.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 18, 2010)

I definitely have some hair twins and cousins in here. I will attempt to get some pics today. Taking hair pics is always so traumatic for me . Hours later I end up with nothing worth posting. We'll see what I can do .


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi ladies! I'm still trying to figure out if I'm a 4a or 4b or both.. but I think my temples are 4c!!! lol 

at any rate... Here are picks of my hair after a sitting under my steamer and co-washing as well as some shots of my hair straightened.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 18, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm still trying to figure out if I'm a 4a or 4b or both.. but I think my temples are 4c!!! lol
> 
> at any rate... Here are picks of my hair after a sitting under my steamer and co-washing as well as some shots of my hair straightened.


 
You are such a beautiful young lady


----------



## Harina (Jul 18, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm still trying to figure out if I'm a 4a or 4b or both.. but I think my temples are 4c!!! lol
> 
> at any rate... Here are picks of my hair after a sitting under my steamer and co-washing as well as some shots of my hair straightened.




I definitely don't think you're 4b. Probably 4a with even some 3c. I'm not particularly good at the hair typing, so hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## GlamaDiva (Jul 18, 2010)

Chameleonchick said:


> Hmm Maybe my son, might be 4a
> 
> What do you all think?


 how old is your son and what did you do to get his hair to grow out so nice?  I'm working on my son's now!


----------



## lnana04 (Jul 18, 2010)

I LOVE this thread!!


----------



## StopMakingSense (Jul 31, 2010)

All right girls, this is my first post. I just cut off my locs 2 weeks ago. I believe/have been told that I am 4a. What do you think?






 yummy hair with DD on my back hehe

Just washed coils up close


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 31, 2010)

YALL BEAUTIFUL !
looking at these pics make me wish i was 4a aswell


----------



## Truth (Jul 31, 2010)

HOW IN THE FONT DID I MISS THESE THREADS?!?!?! SO MUCH HAIR PORN, GEEZ, LET ME GET TO LOOKING.. I'm at work 'n at these pics.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 31, 2010)

I will be 1 month post BC on August 3, 2010.


----------



## BayAreaDream (Jul 31, 2010)

Londar said:


> All right girls, this is my first post. I just cut off my locs 2 weeks ago. I believe/have been told that I am 4a. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty hair pictures Londar, your hair soo thick.Also your DD is too cute.


----------



## StopMakingSense (Jul 31, 2010)

BayAreaDream said:


> Pretty hair pictures Londar, your hair soo thick.Also your DD is too cute.



:superbanana: Thank you; DD is my favorite  It feels great to get back to my loose napps and curls. I think the recent heat wave here was enough to make me find some scissors!


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 31, 2010)

Londar said:


> All right girls, this is my first post. I just cut off my locs 2 weeks ago. I believe/have been told that I am 4a. What do you think?



 I don't know what your hair type is, but it sure is pretty.


----------



## StopMakingSense (Jul 31, 2010)

LadyRaider said:


> I don't know what your hair type is, but it sure is pretty.



Thank you


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 1, 2010)

Londar you are a perfect 4a


----------



## purplepeace79 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm still claiming 4B and MBL *flipping hair*

But I think this is where my pics belong LOL


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Aug 7, 2010)

*.......bump....*


----------



## GeauXavi (Aug 7, 2010)

Here are mine


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Aug 12, 2010)

*4a pics....*


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 7, 2010)

bumping because its awesome!


----------



## manter26 (Oct 8, 2010)

here are mine. i used to think i was a 4 a/b mix...but now i'm sure i'm a solid 4a.

cowashed, no product (i had gel in it the day b4, so maybe some left over)






heat damage by my ears






with gel





shrinkage (about 50%)





1st time seeing if my hair would fit in one ponytail





wet hair from 2009- my natural hair color as well





unlike a lot of 4a's, my curlies do not clump and they refuse to be defined by any product. the best i can do is having cute, curly ends while the roots are always a fuzzy mess. my hair also, does not form waves.


----------



## TwistNMx (Oct 8, 2010)

Poohbear said:


> *Wet, no product, unmanipulated hair:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I see your siggy as well.  Great progress Poobear. I remember your chop from the beginning. We are hair twins and I'm definitely encouraged now.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 19, 2010)

YAY I have a new pic to add for transitioners who may be wondering! My hair is damp here


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 19, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> I see your siggy as well. Great progress Poobear. I remember your chop from the beginning. We are hair twins and I'm definitely encouraged now.


Thank you TwistNMx.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Nov 19, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> YAY I have a new pic to add for transitioners who may be wondering! My hair is damp here




My NG looks JUST like that! I know everybody's hair type is beautiful, but I'm truly in love with 4a hair.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 19, 2010)

a few pics of my 4a hair

wash and go in march





frohawk on wash and go hair





these last ones are just wash and goes too... lol.













 ♥


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 19, 2010)

Gorgeous hair texture vainღ♥♡jane!


----------



## bronzebomb (Nov 19, 2010)

I must be a 5F.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks Pooh!

bronze, that twistout in your siggy is the bomb! ♥


----------



## lovepeacesoul (Nov 23, 2010)

Bantu Knot out on my 4a TWA hair...







A Pinch of Honey


----------



## Carisa (Dec 22, 2010)

Bumping....so much gorgeous hair!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 22, 2010)

I love this thread!  I have so much to look forward to in seeing my 4a curlies with some length.  I'm getting there slowly but surely!!


----------



## Sianna (Dec 22, 2010)

I already posted pics on this thread. 

Umm... I have a bit more hair now so I guess I'll post again? Hope nobody minds! 





Twist-out.





Same twist-out (side view) 





Fluffed out afro w/ headband. 






PUFF!





Twists





Blown out and lightly flat ironed


----------



## Roux (Jan 12, 2011)

hmmm i'm transitioning and this thread really helps. i think i might be 4a


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 13, 2011)

i have finally found my hair twin! you are a true 4a!



Proudnapps said:


> I'm a 4a!!!!
> 
> NO PRODUCT/UN-MANIPULATED HAIR-FRESHLY WASHED (DAMP)
> 
> ...


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Jan 13, 2011)

I've never felt more at home in my life...so many hair twins, so little time!
I'm tex-laxed now, but here's a pic from natural days:

Aug '05


----------



## Roux (Jan 19, 2011)

bump!bump!bump!bump!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 19, 2011)

there are only a few ladies in here with full 4a hair type.  the rest need to go to the 3c/4a thread.  it's throwing a lot of folks off.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 19, 2011)

*...^^ beautiful
*


----------



## stephluvshair (Jan 19, 2011)

hey ladies..new on the board and a transitioning girl @ 17 months and 1 week post.. I posted my hair and texture (since I have a lot of newgrowth) in the 3c/4a thread but I found a hair twin in here ... La FemmeNaturelle and Miryoku.. so now I'm so confused.. do i stay here or am I 4a/3c...I'm honestly just looking for a hair twin buddy... My hair is below:















LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> YAY I have a new pic to add for transitioners who may be wondering! My hair is damp here


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 19, 2011)

lmbo girl idk what I am! I just claim 4a because my hair is kinky. We can be hair buddies if you want but I wouldn't worry too much about what "Type" you are. Just go by pics and find whose hair looks/behaves like yours. Then when people start kicking you out of the hair typing threads then I guess you gotta go lol


----------



## stephluvshair (Jan 19, 2011)

@lafemmenaturelle.. when do you plan on chopping? i'm ready to be #team natural..never thought in a million years I would transition successfully..but my first goal was to transition and i did that successfully my next goal is to make it to 2 years and my last goal is chop @ 27 -29 months depending on the length


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 19, 2011)

stephluvshair said:


> @lafemmenaturelle.. when do you plan on chopping? i'm ready to be #team natural..never thought in a million years I would transition successfully..but my first goal was to transition and i did that successfully my next goal is to make it to 2 years and my last goal is chop @ 27 -29 months depending on the length



I have no idea I'm just living life lol Most days I want to transition until I'm natural and just trim whatever's necessary each time I straighten (I'm guessing that will be another 2 years). Other days (like yesterday) I want to chop immediately after my brother's wedding in April.....just because....so I honestly don't know what I'll do. Just taking it day by day.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jan 21, 2011)

HI!!!!! My name is Jess and I am a 4A (I have 4B on the sides by my ears, but not enough...right? lol DON'T MAKE ME LEAVE!!!! LOL) Here are my pics, I just BC'd in Sept. 2010 and I have maybe 1.5"-2" of hair all around? Or less, IDK...okay here we go:

October 2010 Wash n' Go





Top of my hair November 2010





Side of my hair November 2010





Side of my hair December 2010





Freshly washed December 2010







OKAY, here is a gripe: is anybody else's hair so soft it is naturally frizzy? Like my hair is maaaaad soft (not bragging, it is really soft, no matter what state it's in) and it is so soft it's frizzy, even when it's wet it's frizzy, my 4A sisters, is that normal or an indication of something: like porosity issues or a messed protein/moisture balance? IDK, but if my hair wasn't frizzy ALL THE TIME I would love it, I just like it now (lol)


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 21, 2011)

itsjusthair88--My hair is always frizzy too even when wet. My hair is extremely soft also. I heard as a natural frizz just comes with the terriority. But if there is something I'm not doing, need to do, etc, I would like to know too.


----------



## nestlequik (Jan 21, 2011)

itsjusthair88 said:


> OKAY, here is a gripe: is anybody else's hair so soft it is naturally frizzy? Like my hair is maaaaad soft (not bragging, it is really soft, no matter what state it's in) and it is so soft it's frizzy, even when it's wet it's frizzy, my 4A sisters, is that normal or an indication of something: like porosity issues or a messed protein/moisture balance? IDK, but if my hair wasn't frizzy ALL THE TIME I would love it, I just like it now (lol)



My hair is naturally frizzy too.  I've tried different products that are supposed to "tame" the frizzies, but I think a little frizz just goes with the territory.  Unless someone knows of some secret product out there (besides KCC- I'm not a fan of wet hair in the winter). 

Anyone???


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jan 21, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> itsjusthair88--My hair is always frizzy too even when wet. My hair is extremely soft also. I heard as a natural frizz just comes with the terriority. But if there is something I'm not doing, need to do, etc, I would like to know too.



Yea me too girl, I HATE the frizzies!!!!! I just hate them!



nestlequik said:


> My hair is naturally frizzy too.  I've tried different products that are supposed to "tame" the frizzies, but I think a little frizz just goes with the territory.  Unless someone knows of some secret product out there (besides KCC- I'm not a fan of wet hair in the winter).
> 
> Anyone???



I haven't tried KCC; I might try it if my hair gets longer.


----------



## cocosweet (Jan 30, 2011)

............whoops!


----------



## Napp (Jan 30, 2011)

transitioning no product





transitioning w/product





short hair





regular frizzy fro





texture shot of my hair after demi perm color





wavy style w/ grease





shingled w/  gel





rake n go w/ gel




twists w/ condish




twists updo


----------



## Napp (Jan 30, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> there are only a few ladies in here with full 4a hair type.  the rest need to go to the 3c/4a thread.  it's throwing a lot of folks off.


actually i think there are alot of 4a/4bs and 4bs in this thread. there are only 1 or 2 people that looked looser than a 4a imo


ok thats all im sayin'


----------



## thetall1 (Feb 22, 2011)

BUMP!!!

Some more pics...it's been a while...








Twist Out






Dirty hair...about to wash...lol...and yes, I show the good, the bad, and ugly!






2 week old twists






2 week old twists






2 week old twists






Wash N' go






Another Wash N' go






Dirty hair again...about to wash






Banded Hair










Old Wash N' go pulled up






Twist out


----------



## thetall1 (Feb 22, 2011)

itsjusthair88 said:


> HI!!!!! My name is Jess and I am a 4A (I have 4B on the sides by my ears, but not enough...right? lol DON'T MAKE ME LEAVE!!!! LOL) Here are my pics, I just BC'd in Sept. 2010 and I have maybe 1.5"-2" of hair all around? Or less, IDK...okay here we go:
> 
> October 2010 Wash n' Go
> 
> ...


 

Your hair looks VERY soft indeed! My hair is like that as well...EXTREMELY frizzy, but naturally soft (even though it doesn't look that way)...My hair ONLY curls with product, otherwise, it's frizz city all day! lol I've learned to embrace it though....

Here's an example of the frizz I have...










See the frizz?? Yes, I have a LOT but my hair felt like butter....


----------



## Addy3010 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok so im not sure if im a 4a/b but im posting in here anyway. I think im mostly 4a. No product but a little bit stretched it looks different wet/or product.  
My crown seems looses.
Oh well i just like looking at everyone elses pics...I think hair typing is just for fun cuz it hasnt really helped me even if i thought i found a hair twin.

Here a pic...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MY fotki has more pics.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 22, 2011)

bump........


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Feb 22, 2011)

Proudnapps said:


> Your hair looks VERY soft indeed! My hair is like that as well...EXTREMELY frizzy, but naturally soft (even though it doesn't look that way)...My hair ONLY curls with product, otherwise, it's frizz city all day! lol I've learned to embrace it though....
> 
> Here's an example of the frizz I have...
> 
> ...



You have some frizz, but at least you were able to smooth the top...my hair is still mad short, so I can't do anything about it. How long is your hair now, if I may ask? Your hair looks great! Gives a fellow frizzy city resident hope!


Sent from my Eris using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## thetall1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks! Honestly I don't know how long my hair is! LoL...I'm gonna say close to APL when straightened...hang in there girl, I have a feeling you're going to be embracing the frizz in no time!!!


----------



## thetall1 (Feb 25, 2011)

**deleted**


----------



## thetall1 (Feb 25, 2011)

BUMP BUMP BUMP!!! Come on, I know there are some more 4's out there!!!! Or, are ya'll hiding in the 3c/4a thread??? LoL


----------



## kandiekj100 (Feb 25, 2011)

I believe on this day I had some conditioner and maybe a little oil in it.

Sent from my Ally using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 26, 2011)

ok i got it


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 26, 2011)

gone.........


----------



## Nonie (Feb 26, 2011)

^^ Merci!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 26, 2011)

bump..........


----------



## Nonie (Feb 26, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT I appreciate you doing this. Looks as beautiful as I thought it would.  Thanks for not disappointing! And I can see the difference between the combed out and the left alone. 

If you did WNGs a few more times, you'd have the clumps we see in others, but you're probably like me who's anal about keeping strands separated. Still, there's no doubt that you've found your home. 

In the voice of Ty Pennington (Extreme Makeover), "Welcome home, tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT; welcome home!"


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 26, 2011)

4a platoon represent


----------



## FemmeCreole (Feb 26, 2011)

I think I'm a 4a/b mix...not sure


----------



## chayilproverbs31 (Feb 26, 2011)

cocosweet said:


> I think I'm 4a. My hair hasn't been clumping very well lately probably because I've been wearing it pulled up a lot.



4a/4b


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chayilproverbs31 (Feb 26, 2011)

Napp said:


> transitioning no product
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3c/4a


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 26, 2011)

I actually could have used that


----------



## Roux (Mar 1, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT your ends are looseish is that due to heat or are they just like that?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 2, 2011)

*.................*


----------



## SheenaVee (Mar 2, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT Your hair is gorgeous!! But hmmm, idk, you don't look fully 4a to me.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 2, 2011)

(they comin for me)


----------



## SheenaVee (Mar 2, 2011)

^^^


----------



## Embyra (Mar 2, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> @tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT Your hair is gorgeous!! But hmmm, idk, you don't look fully 4a to me.




i agree :mob:


----------



## Embyra (Mar 2, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> @Nonie
> *NONIE HELLLLLLLLLLP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> (they comin for me)



[email protected]Nappwith you to the 3c/4a thread


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 2, 2011)

coconut said:


> [email protected]Nappwith you to the 3c/4a thread



oh no she diiiii-nt


----------



## Embyra (Mar 2, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> oh no she diiiii-nt



uh huh yes..YES I *DID*


----------



## drmuffin (Mar 2, 2011)

Nichi said:


> ok ill bite. I figured this thread would be more active since I've seen a lot of 4As on the board. Here goes:
> 
> *natural*
> 
> ...


 
wow...beautiful hair! I always wonder what my hairtype was (I'm newly natural, but waaay to short tell now) but after seeing ur first pic airdried I remember that's EXACTLY what my hair looked like when I was pressed! Can we say HAIRspiration?


----------



## drmuffin (Mar 2, 2011)

This is me saving my spot for whenever my hair gets a-growin'! I'll join you ladies in a few months!!


----------



## Napp (Mar 2, 2011)

coconut said:


> [email protected]Nappwith you to the 3c/4a thread





i think my curls are too small to be a 3 anything....


----------



## Nonie (Mar 2, 2011)

Y'all leave tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT alone.  She's been paying me under the table so I'm insisting she's 4A. No, really to me her hair looks like that of vainღ♥♡jane. But what do I know, gave in my typing license last week so I'ma just go sit down some place and dust my ends.


----------



## sylver2 (Mar 2, 2011)

Napp said:


> i think my curls are too small to be a 3 anything....



u most def have some 3 in your hair. and some 4


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 2, 2011)

(and a couple 4a's)


----------



## Embyra (Mar 2, 2011)

sylver2 said:


> u most def have some 3 in your hair. and some 4



HAHAHA Nappyou hear that time for you to up and leave


----------



## Embyra (Mar 2, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> lol
> 
> 
> i think i may have to take some dry pics and also a few zoomed in pics
> ...



i thought you was asking for 3C,* 3C/4A, 4A and 4A/4B ..... *dont be hating on the 3s.....they your people
*

*​


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Embyra (Mar 2, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> girl look at the top!!!!! roflmao u're not in the what's my type thread
> 
> this is *suppose* to be the 95% pictorial thread for 4a
> 
> ...




i got confused i was to busy giving people their marching orders


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 2, 2011)

coconut said:


> i got confused i was to busy giving people their marching orders


 :eatme::eatme:

coconut u're crazier than me.... where are your texture shots???


----------



## Napp (Mar 2, 2011)

coconut said:


> HAHAHA Nappyou hear that time for you to up and leave



y'all are tryna kick me out the 4a club!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















where da 3c at?


----------



## Embyra (Mar 2, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> :eatme::eatme:
> 
> coconut u're crazier than me.... where are your texture shots???





http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=12924007&postcount=42 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=527021


----------



## Embyra (Mar 2, 2011)

Napp said:


> y'all are tryna kick me out the 4a club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




um was this meant to show your not 3c/4a???....didnt work


----------



## thetall1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ya'll are crazy up in here!!! Show more pics!!! lol...and um, Napp & thehairproject can go straight to the 3c/4a thread...lol...sorry guys... hair is gorgeous though!!


----------



## thetall1 (Mar 2, 2011)

kandiekj100 said:


> I believe on this day I had some conditioner and maybe a little oil in it.
> 
> Sent from my Ally using Long Hair Care Forum App


 

Your hair looks yummy!! More pics please!!!! But, you may be 3c/4a too  **sigh** I still wanna see more pics though lol


----------



## Embyra (Mar 2, 2011)

Proudnapps said:


> Ya'll are crazy up in here!!! Show more pics!!! lol...and um, *Napp & thehairproject can go straight to the 3c/4a thread.*..lol...sorry guys... hair is gorgeous though!!


----------



## Napp (Mar 2, 2011)

coconut said:


> um was this meant to show your not 3c/4a???....didnt work



just when i thought i was good at typing! 

i think i am going with Nonie and sit down someplace and dust my ends


i still aint movin


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 3, 2011)

Wash and go??


----------



## sylver2 (Mar 3, 2011)

thts why i put my pics in the 4b thread.  not to much confusion in there lol


----------



## SheenaVee (Mar 3, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT I do! I put some somewhere in this thread or the 3c/4a thread, can't remember, but they're old now anyway so I'll add some new ones! Gimme a sec to get them!


----------



## LongCurlz (Mar 3, 2011)

I think I am mostly 4a, except the front is straighter do to manipulation
this pic was taken over a year ago, for some reason my hair isnt as thick anymore, stress sucks


----------



## SheenaVee (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok, some recent, naked hair. Just after a deep condition/protein treatment. 

















Some old pics. Naked hair. I think my hair was fully dry in these. Not very good texture shots coz I didn't use that close up thing on my camera that I used for the pics above, but meh, they'll do.
















Aaaaand, if ya wanna see it in real time. Lol. Youtube: Naked hair. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZDO5hfliKE

In fact, check my other YT vids. In most of them I have naked hair.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 3, 2011)

pretty.......


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 3, 2011)

i need a camera  





> >





>





>





> Yep!!!!!!!!!





> >






> ​





>





>





>





>


----------



## thetall1 (Mar 3, 2011)

deleted...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 3, 2011)

>



i may be 4a/4b 


>





>





>





>


----------



## SheenaVee (Mar 3, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> @Sheena284 so you telling me you packing yo gucci bag right sheena?
> you have some very loose waves  in there in my opinion as well as a few large corkscrew curls
> 
> you pattern is much looser than 4a ...you hAVE ME pretty sea sick in here actually sis
> ...



 You're hilarious! 

Well, I don't think I'm fully 3c.

The hair at the front of my head and like, the top layer of hair at the back has bigger curls. But then underneath at the back of my head (basically around my nape and higher) are smaller curls so I think they're 4a. 

But, the thing about my hair is, even though it's not fully 3c it behaves more like a 3c than a 4a. On YT vids and even when looking at some people's hair in this thread I think, yeah, the size of her curls are like, the same as mine, but still it doesn't behave like mine. And then I look at some 3c vids on YT and I think yeah, their hair behaves like mine but their curls are bigger than mine. 

Buuuuut, I have pics in the 3c/4a thread too.  

*runs away from tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 3, 2011)

bump..............



>


----------



## SheenaVee (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL! Wha? 

Dry fro right hurr! ------->


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 3, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> LOL! Wha?
> 
> Dry fro right hurr! ------->



gurrrrrrrrl stoooooopooooop!


----------



## thetall1 (Mar 3, 2011)

deleted...


----------



## thetall1 (Mar 3, 2011)

deleted...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 3, 2011)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....................


>





>





>


----------



## cocosweet (Mar 3, 2011)

chayilproverbs31 said:


> 4a/4b
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Just when I thought I had a clue. I guess I ease on down the road to the 4a/b thread.


----------



## Embyra (Mar 3, 2011)

Proudnapps said:


> oh...I thought we should post various pics of our hair...*didn't know they had to be nekkid...I personally don't wear my hair that way because detangling would then be a real B****.*..and, no need to type my hair because I already know I'm a 4a...See, you're getting this thread confused with the OTHER hair typing thread! hahahahha...and yea, Sheena you gotta go...lol....
> 
> ETA: I do have old nekkid pics tho....I believe I posted them in a diff. thread tho...I'll be back with em'...



yup same here im not about to wash and leave my whole hair out bone dry


----------



## Embyra (Mar 3, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> @Sheena284 so you telling me you packing yo gucci bag right sheena?
> you have some very loose waves  in there in my opinion as well as a few large corkscrew curls
> 
> you pattern is much looser than 4a ...you hAVE ME pretty sea sick in here actually sis
> ...



LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO you kill me 4a bed-n-breakfast


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 3, 2011)

*[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif] rinse in cold water.[/FONT]*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 4, 2011)

^^^^^ twin??


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 4, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> *Wet, no product, unmanipulated hair:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*perfect 4a!!!!!*


----------



## thetall1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I guess I can play by the rules...Alright, No product Hair...

09'










May of last year....No product, damp hair (this is the best I can do lol)











Talk about dense hair!!






Welp, that's all the no product hair I have...


----------



## Roux (Mar 8, 2011)

bump!!!!!!


----------



## drmuffin (Apr 8, 2011)

Moved on over to the 4B thread!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 9, 2011)

You ladies have confirmed. I have 4B hair! LOL  Gorgeous Hair ladies.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 9, 2011)

drmuffin said:


> Mmkay...I finally feel comfortable enough to finally post on this thread...If I don't belong here  then please feel free to re-direct me! It's kinda hard the tell cuz I just bc, but I do have some coils!



I would say you're 4b


----------



## Roux (Apr 9, 2011)

drmuffin I don't think your hair is long enough to type yet.


----------



## drmuffin (Apr 9, 2011)

Foxglove said:


> I would say you're 4b



See I thought about that, but I always read that 4b's don't have a definite curl pattern...though it may be hard to tell from this pic, but I got some definite s-pattern curls going on here! Of course my hair is still growing, so at this point I'm just gonna wait and see 

Though I could be a 4a/b mix...



Roux said:


> drmuffin I don't think your hair is long enough to type yet.



That's what I was thinking, but I was just so anxious to post! I'm gonna wait a little while longer for an update...

Also: whenever I was relaxed and went through a 4 month and a 4 1/2 month stretch, my new growth was very curly (pen spring sized curls), never cottony, the same S pattern that 4a's have, even with a little wavy bump in the front whenever I wore my elastic head band. Any more thoughts on this?


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 9, 2011)

4b's can have curl pattern, just the curls are so teeny that unless you're all up on the scalp the hair has no definite curl pattern, just looks like fluff
Nonie explains it better than I can
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=12909363&postcount=21


----------



## drmuffin (Apr 9, 2011)

^^^ oh yeah I remember seeing your pic in the 4b thread...loving those curls ma'am! But now I'm just confused or over thinking things...idk erplexed

So...I'm not saying for sure b/c my hair is so short right now, but I may be a mix. I can see now why people hate hair typing...I've doing my research and trying to determine if my hair is thick/thin, fine/course blah blah blah. Things that this system leaves out. So before my brain explodes, I'll unofficially call my hair a type 4 mutt but leave my pic here until further notice!


----------



## drmuffin (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok so after a revelation (and viewing the ENTIRE 4B thread ) ITA with ya Foxglove
After I washed my hair I noticed the fluff and noticed that you can't tell that I have the coilies unless you stare directly at my scalp...So let's keep it movin' to the 4B thread!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Apr 17, 2011)

bump...........


----------



## Kneechay (Apr 17, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> you are so pretty to me
> 
> do you where your hair blown out or straightened most of the time?



aww   how sweet of you, thanks so much, i appreciate it.

I actually rarely straighten. I usually do a low nape side bun throughout the week and nowadays a twist out is for special occasions, i call it me wearing my hair out. I wash twice a week so I dont have time to do styles anymore.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 24, 2011)

bump............


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 24, 2011)

i have a new camera


----------



## Roux (May 24, 2011)

are those relaxed ends or heat damaged ends or are they just like that?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 24, 2011)

u're welcome...mesg me anytime


----------



## Roux (May 25, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> girl i don't know... i get that all the time
> 
> i've never used heat since natural... I RARELY used heat as a relaxed head
> 
> ...


  I wonder because my hair is COVERED in this straightish ends that I keep snipping and they never seem to go away.


----------



## BrookeLynn (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi ladies! I'm new here. I'm looking for tips on keeping my hair moisturized and reducing shrinkage. I am 20 months and 2 weeks post relaxer. Much of my relaxed hair has been chopped off via mini chops and/or breakage but I still have about a half inch and whisps here and there to go.

The first 2 pictures are of a salvaged wash and go. I used a leave in and then pulled my hair back into a ponytail with the use of bobby pins, combs and an ouchless band.

The next 3 are of me washing my hair on 3 different occasions.

I can only put up 5 pix at a time, so I'll put up another set in another post.


----------



## BrookeLynn (Jun 23, 2011)

The first 3 are me measuring my spring size curls. The first shot was wet, the second was drying, the third was dry.

4th shot, 1st day wash and go using the plopping method.

5th shot, 2nd day wash and go using the plopping method again because I had MASSIVE shrinkage so I rewet my hair and replopped.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jun 23, 2011)

dry product free





dry product free^v




flat ironed


----------



## SayLeesa04 (Jun 23, 2011)

mrsjohnson75 said:


> _Hair Porn_..OMG:lovedrool:


 
This is HILAR!!! 

I love you 4A's!


----------



## naturalbeautybtw (Aug 17, 2011)

Can any of you ladies tell me if I am a 4a?????


----------



## Roux (Aug 17, 2011)

you look like a 3 to me


----------



## naturalbeautybtw (Aug 17, 2011)

Roux thanks so much.... This hair typing is so confusing.... I thought I was a 4 because I have smaller curls in the back, but maybe I'm a combination of the two..... IDK


----------



## IMFOCSD (Jan 30, 2012)

Kneechay said:


> ok ill bite. I figured this thread would be more active since I've seen a lot of 4As on the board. Here goes:
> 
> *natural*
> 
> ...



Beautiful!!


----------



## dafnie (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't know where else I would fit in.... 

Wet no product... (after cowash)





Dry with Giovanni-leave in...





Yey for pen spring sized curly coils! Lol...


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 2, 2012)

This thread has me humming about the beauty and versatility of our hair. One group, yet so diverse... beautiful, ladies!


----------



## ResultsMayVary (May 5, 2012)

*more please..!*


----------



## sheanu (May 12, 2012)

Bumping!!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (May 21, 2012)

So here are my pics- I BC'ed last June and my curls became more defined over time! Shrinkage is a beast bc it looks like my hair hasn't grown much, but I have gained 5.5 inches since last June  But I truly love my 4a curlies despite the shrinkage lol  All pics are in its unstretched state with water & jojoba oil (except the one with my red & gray shirt with mini twists):


----------



## NewlyNature12 (Jun 18, 2012)

deleted...


----------



## manter26 (Jun 18, 2012)

manter26 said:


> here are mine. i used to think i was a 4 a/b mix...but now i'm sure i'm a solid 4a.
> 
> cowashed, no product (i had gel in it the day b4, so maybe some left over)
> 
> ...



 I look so fat (well fatter).  and tan! I need to get outside more.

Here's my hair now:

still damp wng with redken ringlet





dry w/redken





damp, no product


----------



## Miss*Tress (Sep 14, 2012)

Love this thread - beautiful hair, ladies!


----------



## JassyMo (Sep 14, 2012)

these are old


----------



## JassyMo (Sep 14, 2012)

yup some more pics


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 14, 2012)

Twistouts/Braid outs


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 6, 2012)

Dry hair w/no product in June before using Manic Panic


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 7, 2012)

New to posting, rather than lurking... LOL




Freshly henna'd hair, still a 4a tho, no loosening 4 me!





Airdryin in my celies, tell Harpo I'm good!


----------



## geejay (Jul 8, 2013)

I remember this thread from when I was transitioning! So here's my contrubution. I let my hair dry without any product.


----------

